# Toy Poodle Breeders in BC



## House of Ekhota (Oct 21, 2021)

Did you succeed with your breeding?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

FYI, this member hasn't posted since their only post above almost 2 years ago. Getting a response is possible, but not likely.


----------

